
Measuring the performance of Wikipedia visitors’ devices - Vinnl
https://techblog.wikimedia.org/2020/05/07/measuring-the-performance-of-wikipedia-visitors-devices/
======
phillipseamore
I wonder if this could rather be down to browser updates, perhaps postMessage
being optimized (faster) or something similar?

